# Looking for clamshell type holster.



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

....for a sub-compact semi-auto. I saw one that in an ad being sold with a pistol, but can't remember who it was. Anyway what I want to find is a clamshell type holster, that might be made out of some type of plastic or fiberglass that looks more like a cell phone case, or one of those old cases for sunglasses' or eyeglasses that attaches to your belt. It might open from the top and flip open. Any ideas?


----------

